# Bright Bay horse... which colours look best?



## HeatherAda (7 March 2007)

thinking of renewing some wardrobe items e.g. numnahs, boots etc and we have a lot of green and navy stuff.

what do you think?  which colours do you think suit a bright bay best???


----------



## Kristine (7 March 2007)

purple! 
Any bight vibrant colour will go with a bright bay! 
Trial and error 
(or listen to us of course )

Have you got a picture of your horse all tacked up??


----------



## HeatherAda (7 March 2007)

i haven't i'm afraid... haven't had him too long. but you have reminded me i need to get some pics sorted


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (7 March 2007)

Dark colours look  better on bright bays IMO eg navy blue, royal blue, green, burgandy, black and gold.  
Rocks is bay and has burgandy:










 (sorry dark piccy)

Personally i think black and gold looks gorgeous on bright bays


----------



## Madam_max (7 March 2007)

I have Navy for mine, and she's about as bright as they come.


----------



## JessPickle (7 March 2007)

I personally think a bottle green, looks lovely.  Maybe with a little bit of navy

LOOKS GEORGEOUS!


----------



## Alibear (7 March 2007)

Another vote for bottle green here i think it looks stunning on them, but really with bay's you have it easy any colour tends to look good on them.


----------



## SSM (7 March 2007)

I use black - she is perfect as she is!!!!!!!


----------



## ecrozier (7 March 2007)

I have navy and gold on my bright bay, and have some burgundy stuff too!


----------



## JustKickOn (7 March 2007)

Green.
Burgundy.
Dark Blue.
White?

wouldn't go for any vibrant colours though.


----------



## anniedoherty (7 March 2007)

Purple!  But then I would say that no matter what colour horse you had.  Mine is bay and he looks magnificent in purple.  If I wasn't such a fan of purple I would say that plain black looks good too on bays.


----------



## Law (7 March 2007)

Mine is bright bay and he has brown girth/numnah for showing and sj, navy/burg for xc.


----------



## Kristine (7 March 2007)

No bright colours then


----------



## HeatherAda (7 March 2007)

cool... i am also very nosey, so its great to see what you all prefer!


----------



## michb52 (7 March 2007)

Have to agree on the traditional colours - green navy or burgandy!
I use black piped in silver as it matches my jacket


----------



## Julieq (7 March 2007)

I have a bright bay mare, i have navy or black on her.


----------



## Jellicle (7 March 2007)

I like bright blue or red on a bright bay, but I guess I'm in the minority!


----------



## Halfstep (7 March 2007)

I like grey and silver on my bright bay boy and it looks stunning and quite subtle.


----------



## Blizzard (7 March 2007)

I like dark green, any dark colour really, and white always looks nice.

I like grey


----------



## KBRITT10 (7 March 2007)

I disagree that any colour goes with a bright bay. i think most dark colours look good but most bright colours look horrible!! I have a bright bay and probably the only bright colour he could get away with without looking cheap and tacky is.....actually, i don't think their is a bright colour i like on him on its own!!! He lives in Dark green mostly though looks passable in a dark and mint green combo.


----------



## welshpony (7 March 2007)

I use navy/gold for sjing and bottle green for xc, he also has lots of black stuff 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 personally i prefer darker colours on bright bays


----------



## taceann (7 March 2007)

Black with purple and white edging.


----------



## _daisy_ (7 March 2007)

got to be dark colours or white really for bright bays. My girlie normally has navy, black or white on.
clipped out:






summer coat


----------



## Caritas (7 March 2007)

White or caramel, no other colours please!!


----------

